
Firefox Classic Theme Restorer - toni
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/
======
Already__Taken
I find it odd people are so eager for a project like this when the
implementation people are raging against is demo'd. Now, right now is the time
those who hate it most should use it 24/7 to provide objective feedback to the
developers while there's still time to change it.

When this hits stable, that's the time to decide on ticking the classic option
or not.

Like the w8 beta, day 1 people where finding registry tweaks to undo various
changes. Dooming the product that care so much to test an advanced copy of to
never work for them by ruining all the usage metrics with crazy registry hacks
barely a percent of users will do.

~~~
aroch
I've been on the UX branch for quite some time, but I miss the addon-bar (aka
statusbar) at the bottom

